# Heeeeeeeeeeelp! Brasilia rr45 Grinder.



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Good Evening fellow coffee lovers!

I have recently bought a Brasilia rr45 grinder and i need help!

The grinder is quite old and i don't think it has been used for some time so i didn't expect it to be anywhere close to being well set up...it isn't.

I placed some bean in the hopper, turned the machine on and the grinds are coming out extremely coarse (practically just splitting the beans up). I have moved the dial around to adjust the burrs but it hasn't really made a difference.

With my limited knowledge of grinders, i'm thinking that the burrs obviously need to be changed and the machine needs to be set up/calibrated?

Problem is i can't even work out how to remove the hopper!!!

I would massively appreciate it if someone would be kind enough to share some knowledge!?

Many thanks!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The hopper just pull off but there is a locking screw that needs to removed from the edge of the adjustment collar first. It may be hidden behind the button you press down to release the adjustment locking mechanism.

You can see it in this picture (ignore the extra clamp that's some form of stepless adjustment modification)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

From memory the hopper just lifts out. there may be a retaining screw but it will be obvious. The hopper has a magnet on the bottom of the neck and if it is not in place properly, then the motor will not work. If you switch it on and then turn the burrs to close them. Listen as you move them closer and eventually you will hear a chirping noise as the burrs nearly start to touch. Do not let them touch! Then open the burrs up about a full turn, put some coffee in and see what it is like. If the previous owner used it for brewed then you may be surprised just how far you have to go to move from brewed to espresso. If that does nothing, then burrs it maybe.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

If adjusting the dial made no discernable difference to the grind are you sure the adjustment collar has been wound down far enough?

Turn the collar clockwise as far as it will go i.e. until the burrs lock up and then wind back anticlockwise 7 click and see how that grinds.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought the magnet in the hopper was just to catch small metal staples and such like that might get in with the beans. I have heard about some form of magnetic interlock on some grinders but didn't think it effected the RR's . It certainly doesn't on my RR55OD as I run this without the hopper and didn't have to do anything special.

I have an old RR45 in storage , I'll have to check it and see.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The basic concept is with a clean grinder: Tighten the adjustment with the motor off until you feel the resistance of the burrs touching together, then back off half a turn. Then, this time with the motor running, carefully bring the burrs closer until you hear them "chirp" then back off about 1/8th of a turn. Now put some beans in and see how that goes.

You may need to actually do the whole adjusting process, with the motor running if you already have beans in there in order for them to be ground out of the way enough to allow the burrs to touch.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys so much, this is my first post and I get responses straight away!

I can't see an obvious screw but as you say Marcus it could be under that button.

Tomorrow I will have a another play around and see what i can do.

I will keep you posted!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> I thought the magnet in the hopper was just to catch small metal staples and such like that might get in with the beans. I have heard about some form of magnetic interlock on some grinders but didn't think it effected the RR's . It certainly doesn't on my RR55OD as I run this without the hopper and didn't have to do anything special.
> 
> I have an old RR45 in storage , I'll have to check it and see.


I do not think the RR55 has the magnet as it works without the hopper being in place


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the 45s do have a magnet actuated safety switch, this can be by-passeed though.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

A quick question, are Brasilia rr45 and Rossi rr45 the same machine?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Firochromis said:


> A quick question, are Brasilia rr45 and Rossi rr45 the same machine?


pretty much


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Firochromis said:


> A quick question, are Brasilia rr45 and Rossi rr45 the same machine?


Yes they are


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Just for information, I did just checked my spare grinder an RR55 (dosered version) and that definitely doesn't have any magnetic interlock and works fine without the hopper or doser lid in place.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

OP -

If the grinder is old and never cleaned it is very likely that there will be old caked on grounds stopping the upper burr screwing in to the top of the grinder. Even if this is not the case there will definitely be retained grounds in there.

Once you have taken out the hopper (upward pressure and a gentle wiggle) hold down the locking pin an screw counter clockwise. Get some plastic or wooden bits to chip away at the coffee with (metal, such as a screwdriver, can cause damage), completely remove all old coffee grounds and then start again.

Also check the burrs when you have it apart, if the edges are dull, without any real edge or sharpness, it would be worth getting some new ones.

You will need to regularly clean the RR45 (think weekly) as retention around the burr set is pretty bad.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

I think I am going mad here!!!!!!!

Marcus I cannot open your picture so I can't see which part you are talking about.

I cannot see any obvious retaining screws! Could someone please try and post another pic before I throw myself head first into this thing!

Thanks for all the great setting tips from everybody. As soon as this hopper is off I will clean it out and try all of those techniques.

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

You shouldn't have to "open" anything they should just be there as long as you are logged into the forum? Check at the top of the page, if it shows a login box rather than your username then you need to log in again.

As for the screw to remove the hopper, look around the plastic collar used to adjust the grind, there will be a small hole on the side (on my RR55 it's between 20 and 25) where the screw goes in. The screw locates in a hole in the neck of the hopper to stop it being pulled out. Unscrew the screw and the hopper will just lift off (you may have to wiggle it a little).


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ahhh just checked my post with the picture and you're correct it's not working. Must be the website that the picture is on, I'll try finding another image....


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Here's a link to a picture of the hopper once removed, you can clearly see the hole that the screw locates in.

https://www.avola-coffeesystems.de/artikel--BOHNENBEH%C3%84LTER+BRASILIA+RR45-RR55-RR65-R80-MC+OHNE+DECKEL--8000537.html


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Found another image showing the screw in the collar....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

marcuswar said:


> Here's a link to a picture of the hopper once removed, you can clearly see the hole that the screw locates in.
> 
> https://www.avola-coffeesystems.de/artikel--BOHNENBEH%C3%84LTER+BRASILIA+RR45-RR55-RR65-R80-MC+OHNE+DECKEL--8000537.html


The hopper on the one here does not have that screw hole, nor does the collar have any way to add a screw. Perhaps there are different iterations.

cafecitoingles - my guess is that you are overcomplicating it and its just wedged in. Firmly pull upwards whilst wiggling the hopper.

If this fails then do this - Lower the tab on the left that holds the adjustment collar in place, unscrew the entire collar including the hopper, keep going until it lifts out. With any luck if there is a screw or something holding the hopper it will be obvious once this whole part is off.

Marc - you dont appear to be able to hotlink pics from HB


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Cheers Dlyan, looks like you're right about hotlinking from HB. They appear OK when I do it but on a refresh of the page they disappear. It's a pity because HB was the only site I could find an image showing the screw


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes - the Brasilia & Rossi are essentially the same machine.

PS Do NOT close up the blades with the motor on - you risk damaging them when they touch: Just close them manually until they touch (spin the shaft by hand...).

The back off approx. 1/8 - 1/4 of a turn and fine-tune from there.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

*UPDATE!.....*

*
*

Dylan, you were right I was over complicating it, there was no retaining screw and I managed to just pull it out (after a good wiggle as it was gunged up)

I have taken the thing apart and cleaned it with a tooth brush. Not really sure about the condition of the burrs as I don't really know how they should be, but they don't feel too sharp.

This being said, can anyone recommend where I can buy some new ones?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Right here

Or here, you want "Brasilia Grinder Blades 64 x 38 LH"

If its been used commercially they are almost certainly blunt, if you can rub your finger on them without any fear of getting a scratch or cut, then they are blunt.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> if you can rub your finger on them without any fear of getting a scratch or cut, then they are blunt.


My fresh Royal burrs and new EK burrs weren't sharp enough to cut you. Catch the skin maybe but not cut you.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> My fresh Royal burrs and new EK burrs weren't sharp enough to cut you. Catch the skin maybe but not cut you.


I just put in some new SJ burrs and if you caught your finger on a corner edge it could probably nick you, but a scratch is much more likely, granted.


----------



## cafecitoingles (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Judging by your conversation I'm thinking that the burrs aren't completely out of life yet but prob still worth changing.


----------

